# Fertilizing



## deb31009 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have about a 3 acre field that I have planted winter rye in. It isn't growing very well and I have been told that it needs fertilizer. If I fertilize, what would be the best kind to use and how long would I have to wait before turning my horses out on it? I am in middle Georgia.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Contact your local extension office - they can give you personalized advice for your specific area.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

You also need a soil sample. The extension office will tell you how to take one and probably lend you the tool to do it. It is a waist of money to fertilize without knowing your Ph levels and nutrient difficencies of your soil. It is cheep, about $15, takes a coupl weeks, and is so worth it.


----------

